# Okay to take out lose heat shield?



## dabarrelman (Jul 10, 2008)

Just wondering if it's bad to remove a heat shield because my car has been making a rattling noise whenever I drive and use the AirCon.

Went under the car and found which heat shield was causing the sound:









It was located here where the flash light is showing:









I'm kinda worried cuz the lose heat shield protects a sensor and the wires are close to the pipe:









Would it mess up the sensor due to the lack of the heat shield?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's ok to remove them. Nissan heatshields, throughout their car lines, are garbage and rust easily.

Heatshields are put on the exhaust to prevent the hot exhaust from catching plastic, paper or grass on fire...under your Nissan...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

x2 !! yes its ok, just be careful when off roading not to catch the grass on fire...


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> x2 !! yes its ok, just be careful when off roading not to catch the grass on fire...



Yep, I seem to have to remove them on all my cars


----------

